# AFX RCMP Cop Car conversion



## red73mustang (Aug 20, 2001)

I am almost ready to start a repaint of an AFX "Sherrif's cop car to convert it to the much sought after Royal Canadian Mounted Police version. I have all the other variations (Not counting the clear vs colored lights) and I need some suggestions for paint color choice. The RCMP car seams to be a very dark blue, but not quite navey and yet it seams darker than "royal blue". Anyone tried this yet?

Thanks, Chet


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Maybe a Testors rattle can blue?


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

You might ask the seller of the reproduction decals of the RCMP on Pay Bay. He is a super nice guy and could probably tell you exactly what paint to use.

   :thumbsup: :woohoo:

The only other thing would be to actualy mold it and then cast it in dark blue.....naw to much work.

Bob...had a real RCMP back in the days...zilla


----------



## 706hemi (Oct 23, 2009)

hey chet

bit late maybe but i used tamiya royal blue when i did mine, sometime ago now, but i think the colur was in the ballpark, i'll get some pictures if i can find the cars!! i seem to remeber i got the paper stickers from waynes afx stickers,

take it easy
tony


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

706hemi said:


> hey chet
> 
> bit late maybe but i used tamiya royal blue when i did mine, sometime ago now, but i think the colur was in the ballpark, i'll get some pictures if i can find the cars!! i seem to remeber i got the paper stickers from waynes afx stickers,
> 
> ...


Yep Wayne is a great guy. :thumbsup: He has made alot of AFX collectors very happy.

Bob...stick em on...zilla


----------

